# Reindeer Jokes Groan



## gail1 (Nov 30, 2010)

What do reindeer hang on their Christmas trees?
?Horn?-aments!

How can Santa's sleigh possibly fly through the air?
You would too if you were pulled by flying reindeer!

What would a reindeer do if it lost its tail?
She?d go to a ?re-tail?shop for a new one!

Why is Prancer always wet?
Because he?s a ?rain?-deer!

Why does Scrooge love all of the reindeer?
Because every buck is dear to him!

Which of Santa's reindeer has bad manners?
?Rude?-olph!

What do you call a reindeer wearing ear muffs?
Anything you want because he can?t hear you!

What do reindeer always say before telling you a joke?
This one will ?sleigh? you!

How does Rudolph know when Christmas is coming?
He looks at his calen-?deer?!

What do you give a reindeer with an upset tummy?
?Elk?-a-seltzer!

How do you get into Donner's house?
You ring the ?deer?-bell!

What's red and white and gives presents to gazelles?
Santelope!


----------



## Caroline (Dec 8, 2010)

These are good


----------

